# Thermometer and PID questions



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have recently upgraded to a Silvia and I can get fairly consistent shots providing I am very careful with the temp surfing procedure and timing.

I have noticed on other forums that some of you have installed a fairly cheap thermometer with the thermocouple taped to the top of the boiler.

This would be a very inexpensive way of removing some of the guesswork and I would be interested in experimenting with it, however I cannot find a thermometer that seems suitable.

Do you have any recommendations?

One step further would be to install a PID, however all the suppliers seem to be from the US.

Do you know of any UK sourced PID kit that can be installed without modification to the machine? (none that can't be reversed anyway)


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

Try this seller on ebay?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UK-Shipping-Digital-PID-temperature-controler-SSR-K-Sensor-thermostats-/320869323753?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item4ab54d53e9

I bought this set up when I put a pid on my Gaggia Classic. You just need to add a project box, wire and some crimp connectors to finished the job all for ~£40


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks Jez. One of the reasons I am looking for an UK supplier is because if I am to do this I will need clear instructions and someone at the other end of the phone if I have any questions. What you suggested is for more confident people.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Have any of you purchased a PID directly from Auberinst.com?

Is the company easy to deal with, even in after-sale and is the Silvia kit really fully reversible? (no permanent modification to the machine)

The last point is particularly important to me as I would like to retain the ability to make a Rancilio warranty claim if needed.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I purchased a PID from Auber. Arrived very promptly, easy to fit. Mine was for the Gaggia Classic and there were certainly no modifications to the machine - the internal controls bolt on via the ventilator slots, the external box sticks on the side with a double sided adhesive pad. I can't speak for the Silivia version, but I would imagine it's similar. The thermocouple just screws in where the Gaggia thermostat was.

The great thing about the Auber PIDs is that they are ready to go once you've installed them, and they work. You could easily spend a long time fiddling around with a home made kit before you get satisfactory results.

Having said that, with a small machine like a Classic or a Silvia, I doubt whether the temperature of the group or the water going through the coffee is as stable as the read out suggests - like most (all?) PID controls you are measuring the temperature of the water in the boiler. It's certainly a useful improvement but it's not magic.


----------

